# Emergency!!! Should I be worried??... freaking out here...



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I was just about to go to bed and Rascal had an episode of night fright AGAIN. I immediately opended cage door and last time I let him fly out of the cage he nearly KILLED himself by flying into walls over and over again during his manic state... so this time I tried to grab him gently as possible and only managed to get ahold of his tail to hopefully then be able to grasp ahold of his body to calm him down... but he was thrashing around so violently ALL of his tails feathers got ripped out!! He only has literally TWO tail feathers left. Look at pic.

Oddly enough, I don't see any blood anywhere. How can this be possible??? As his entire tail was just yanked out but there is no blood??? I will NEVER grab ahold of his tail again. Everything happened so fast I didn't ever think his entire tail would be yanked out!

This was the last straw. I simply CANNOT turn any light off in the room at all nor cover his cage not even halfway... because he is just beyond TERRIFIED at night alone. It will only end in disaster. he can easily sleep wiht the lights on, just like he does during the day. I feel REALLY bad him every ever single night is **** for him he is so terrified by himself.

Should I be worried now for him? Or will he be fine since there is no blood?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't need to worry about the tail feathers. Birds can release their tail feathers if they are scared and feel the feathers are caught or being used to restrain them, kind of like how lizards will drop their tails when attacked. The feathers will grow back. 

ETA: Sorry, I just saw that you said the running into things was last time. He's fine. You don't need to worry at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> You don't need to worry about the tail feathers. Birds can release their tail feathers if they are scared and feel the feathers are caught or being used to restrain them, kind of like how lizards will drop their tails when attacked.
> 
> He's probably fine overall, but since he ran into things, keep an eye on him for signs of head injury -- loss of balance, extreme lethargy, nausea, etc.


Oh my gosh, thank goodness! As I kept reading birds can bleed to death. What a scare. This is absurd. I literally can no longer turn the lights off anymore. He needs to sleep with the light completely on. It's too dangerous otherwise this is exactly how he almost died last time... from nightfright. I even started leaving the TV on all night with volume on very low so he can see the TV for comfort.. I will have to make some chnages to make him less prone to this happenng somehow.
OMG, he looks so strange now... his beautiful tail feathers are all gone pretty much gone now... and I'm the one who pulled them out. Opps!

He is still really freaked out... guess I won't be getting to bed soon until he's calmed down.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He'll be a duck butt for a few weeks and then they'll grow back.  

Birds can bleed to death easily if a blood feather breaks because the feather shaft itself is very vascular and doesn't have much ability to clot because it's basically a hollow tube with a very wide diameter. The skin can't close when the broken shaft is still in, so the bird can lose a lot of blood very quickly. Once a broken blood feather is pulled, the skin closes pretty quickly and the bleeding stops altogether. That's why it's important to get a broken blood feather pulled ASAP.

Now, all that being said, mature feathers don't have blood in them at all anymore, so there's no consequence to them being pulled out aside from maybe some minor skin irritation. That's why you don't need to be worried about what happened to Rascal -- all the feathers that he lost were mature feathers that came out in their entirety, and he didn't lose any blood. 

As his tail grows back, you'll definitely want to be careful that he doesn't break those blood feathers, which will be pretty vulnerable while they're growing. As far as I know, there's nothing wrong with leaving lights on all night -- he will sleep, and some people even use that technique for hormone control if long nights aren't working.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

OMG, he literally only has ONE tail feather... his second tail feather is halfway fallen out.

No wonder I don't see any blood int he tail feathers. They look like very old feathers with NO blood supply to them. Who knew! I didn't realize this. Did he RELEASE his tails feathers or was it more the thrashing and me accidentally causing his feathers to get yanked out? I know lizards can release their tails but I didn't realize tiels can do this?
He's preening now... probably wonders what happen to his tail.. but he's suddenly finally calming down.

I am DEFINITELY leaving the lights on all night from now on. He also FREAKS when I cover half the cage because he KNOWS when the cage get's halfway covered... it's freak out time.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He probably released them. 

If it makes you feel any better, one of my girls lost all but 2 of her tail feathers a couple nights ago in a fright also. I think she must have gotten them caught in the grate, because I found them all in a clump there. It happens sometimes, just another part of being a bird mom.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for your fast reply. I was about to start driving to a vet clinic in emergency LOL. I have all his tail feathers sitting here on my desk, that crazy bird!

If his flight feathers had gotten yanked out on his wings... I assume there would be blood shed? Stupid question, I should know this by now.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Yes, the dangerous feathers are usually flight feathers. Tail feathers are not dangerous.
My boy just lost one yesterday.
Luckily my boy is not prone to night frights, as it would be a real problem with his naked neck. The only time he bled was at the vet because they cut his nails too much. I was really worried as they were totally incompetent and could not even clip his wings. He was screaming like mad and I was outside wanting to go in and they would not let me go in. Grrrr.... (Of course I am not going there any more now.)

PS: Have you considered a small night light for children/babies?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Any feather has blood in the shaft while it's growing in. Then, as the feather matures, the blood recedes up the shaft (closer to the body) until there is no blood anymore and the shaft closes to the point we usually see with molted feathers. So, if his tail feathers had still been growing, there might have been blood loss. If his flights are in the process of growing in, they might bleed. If, on the other hand, his flights are fully grown in mature feathers, they wouldn't bleed if they were pulled out. Feathers are only vulnerable while they're growing. Typically, flight or tail feathers are the ones that are dangerous if broken while in the blood feather stage, because of their large diameter. A crest feather, for example, might bleed a little if broken, but there's just not enough space in the shaft for a lot of blood to get out. 

Since you know Rascal is prone to night frights, and since it's kind of inevitable that owning birds for a long time eventually means dealing with a broken blood feather, it might be a good idea to make yourself a plan and kit for if/when it does happen. There's some good info here. I keep a set of small jewelry pliers and corn starch on the table in my bird room so I'll be prepared whenever I need to pull a blood feather. It's actually very easy, albeit scary the first few times you have to do it.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

littletiel said:


> PS: Have you considered a small night light for children/babies?


I mean something like this:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

littletiel said:


> Yes, the dangerous feathers are usually flight feathers. Tail feathers are not dangerous.
> My boy just lost one yesterday.
> Luckily my boy is not prone to night frights, as it would be a real problem with his naked neck. The only time he bled was at the vet because they cut his nails too much. I was really worried as they were totally incompetent and could not even clip his wings. He was screaming like mad and I was outside wanting to go in and they would not let me go in. Grrrr.... (Of course I am not going there any more now.)
> 
> PS: Have you considered a small night light for children/babies?


Oh gosh yes, several nightlights.... but those are not nearly bright enough, so I have had a desk lamp on all night ever since his last episode so the room was VERY light at night... and I always have the TV turned on low on the QVC channel so he can hear the TV and watch it... but STILL even though the room is very light all nigth long, the second I cover ONLY half the cage... that's enough to put him into panic mode because then he knows it's "sleep time". I now am trying to see how he will be if I don't cover the cage at all.. and make the room even brighter... it now looks as though it's broad daylight lol. I mean, he sleeps juts fine all day during the day time... so I guess this should work out, hopefully?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

littletiel said:


> I mean something like this:


My tiel would kill himself with that... it's not nearly light enough. he needs a LOT more light than that


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> Any feather has blood in the shaft while it's growing in. Then, as the feather matures, the blood recedes up the shaft (closer to the body) until there is no blood anymore and the shaft closes to the point we usually see with molted feathers. So, if his tail feathers had still been growing, there might have been blood loss. If his flights are in the process of growing in, they might bleed. If, on the other hand, his flights are fully grown in mature feathers, they wouldn't bleed if they were pulled out. Feathers are only vulnerable while they're growing. Typically, flight or tail feathers are the ones that are dangerous if broken while in the blood feather stage, because of their large diameter. A crest feather, for example, might bleed a little if broken, but there's just not enough space in the shaft for a lot of blood to get out.
> 
> Since you know Rascal is prone to night frights, and since it's kind of inevitable that owning birds for a long time eventually means dealing with a broken blood feather, it might be a good idea to make yourself a plan and kit for if/when it does happen. There's some good info here. I keep a set of small jewelry pliers and corn starch on the table in my bird room so I'll be prepared whenever I need to pull a blood feather. It's actually very easy, albeit scary the first few times you have to do it.


Thanks, I'll definitely brush up on that incase the next time he does shed blood. In about 5 months I plan to get a second bird. I really think if he has another bird in the cage with him or at least in another cage right next to him.... that it would help make him feel more at ease you think? I'm HOPING this is the case. I feel really sorry for him he's just insanely terrified. I used to have tiels all the time as kid and don't recall ever having such a terrified tiel at night. I myself am terrified of the dark and actually have my bedroom quite light 9I have small desk lamp on all night lol... I am a big chicken)... I might end up having my tiel sleep in my room with me... but even though my bedroom is quite light... it's not light enough for my tiel!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It probably will help, but night frights are just a thing that happens sometimes, no matter what you do. Most of the time there's no problem, but it's always better to be prepared for a broken blood feather than to be running for a vet clinic with one bleeding like crazy. Basically all you have to do is use something to grasp the broken shaft close to the base and pull it straight out. The bleeding should stop in about five minutes after that. (I went many years without ever having to pull one, but one of my lutino girls seems to be genetically prone to fragile feathers and thin blood, so I've gotten lots of experience with her in the past couple of years. Point being, it's just a really good skill to have as an owner.  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll definitely get that skill... as my tiel is a little wacko at night. Unfortunately, I know this won't be the last time this will happen. I thought he was calming down but he's still spazzed out.. he won't even let me ive him scritches! I'm dead tired... I'm about to pull his little travel cage into my bedroom and sleep with the lights on lol. I know he really NEEDS another bird around. I'm almost positive he will hopefully bond in some shape or form with another bird and get comfort.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Would he chill out if you just left the lights on in his room and went to bed? Mine tend to be freaked out for a bit after a fright, but eventually they do calm down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> Any feather has blood in the shaft while it's growing in. Then, as the feather matures, the blood recedes up the shaft (closer to the body) until there is no blood anymore and the shaft closes to the point we usually see with molted feathers. So, if his tail feathers had still been growing, there might have been blood loss. If his flights are in the process of growing in, they might bleed. If, on the other hand, his flights are fully grown in mature feathers, they wouldn't bleed if they were pulled out. Feathers are only vulnerable while they're growing. Typically, flight or tail feathers are the ones that are dangerous if broken while in the blood feather stage, because of their large diameter. A crest feather, for example, might bleed a little if broken, but there's just not enough space in the shaft for a lot of blood to get out.
> 
> Since you know Rascal is prone to night frights, and since it's kind of inevitable that owning birds for a long time eventually means dealing with a broken blood feather, it might be a good idea to make yourself a plan and kit for if/when it does happen. There's some good info here. I keep a set of small jewelry pliers and corn starch on the table in my bird room so I'll be prepared whenever I need to pull a blood feather. It's actually very easy, albeit scary the first few times you have to do it.


I checked out that link and I can see how easily a tiel could bleed to death if those blood feathers broke. I don't have corn starch in the house but I do have potato starch... I think that will also do the trick? I can buy corn starch next time I go to the store.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It probably would. Flour also works. The most important thing is to pull the feather so it won't keep wicking blood out. What you pack the area with after is less important.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> Would he chill out if you just left the lights on in his room and went to bed? Mine tend to be freaked out for a bit after a fright, but eventually they do calm down.


I just tried that but when he saw me start walking away he freaks out. Poor thing, he needs to have another bird around. I pulled his cage so he see's me when I lay in bed LOL
He's in the living room with bright lights, TV and all on as if it were daytime.... NO covers on his cage. That will help so I can finally go to sleep! 
If he can sleep during the day.. he can sleep with the bright lights without being worried about the "boggie man".


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine needs a lot of light too to avoid frights. Well only one of them really, she is super scared of even dim rooms at night. I cover them but the gap in the cover is big and the lamp is bright and right next to them. Unfortunately that leads to hormonal behaviour but it's the only way to stop her breaking her neck


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

The other night there was a thunderstorm here and I was afraid he would be afraid, so I went to his room, but he was sleeping like a baby. He only had 1 night fright when he was almost a baby, and not because of the light, but because something had fallen next to his cage.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a stained glass lamp shaped like a light house with a 4 watt led bulb in it, i leave that on 24/7 in my bird room and I rarely get a night fright now... when I dont leave a small light on i get lots, mainly the tiels and budgies... the conure and parrotlet dont usually react and look across the room at the others like they are crazy... and yes tiels can just drop their tail feathers in a fright... I sold 2 chicks last spring and when I went to put one in the carrier he freaked and dropped all his feathers in my hand... so there I am with the buyer in front of me and a duck butt chick and a handful of her baby's feathers...lol awkward!!!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I remember one time I came home from school to see that Rocko had left three tail feathers crammed in an extremely narrow space between some bars at the very bottom of the cage, where it was welded together. I don't know for the life of me how he got stuck, or if he ripped out those feathers to escape, or what, but he was completely fine. I'm sure Lil' Rascal will be too, especially since he didn't break any blood feathers.  Try and give him lots of cuddles and attention tomorrow, just in case he's still a little emotionally frazzled.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

As a baby Riley was bad with night frights he even released his tail during one and during another he broke a blood feather. Last week he got freaked out during the day and lost a tail feather that wasn't fully mature as the tip still had blood in it. I'm glad he lost the entire feather instead of breaking it.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey Juliet I have an idea - how about a lamp with a dimmer switch? You could start using the lamp earlier in the day while you're still around so he doesn't associate it with being left alone at night. Then as he gets used to sleeping with it on perhaps you could dim it more each night (or week or month!). That way there isn't a sudden 'cut-off' of light and company that happens every day for him to worry about/get phobic of. Just an idea. He might not ever be OK with the dark, but he might get used to a dimmer light which would probably be better for his circadian/hormone rhythms in the long run. Just a thought!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> Hey Juliet I have an idea - how about a lamp with a dimmer switch? You could start using the lamp earlier in the day while you're still around so he doesn't associate it with being left alone at night. Then as he gets used to sleeping with it on perhaps you could dim it more each night (or week or month!). That way there isn't a sudden 'cut-off' of light and company that happens every day for him to worry about/get phobic of. Just an idea. He might not ever be OK with the dark, but he might get used to a dimmer light which would probably be better for his circadian/hormone rhythms in the long run. Just a thought!


This is a good idea, I might do this if I can find a lamp like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Charlotte said:


> Hey Juliet I have an idea - how about a lamp with a dimmer switch? You could start using the lamp earlier in the day while you're still around so he doesn't associate it with being left alone at night. Then as he gets used to sleeping with it on perhaps you could dim it more each night (or week or month!). That way there isn't a sudden 'cut-off' of light and company that happens every day for him to worry about/get phobic of. Just an idea. He might not ever be OK with the dark, but he might get used to a dimmer light which would probably be better for his circadian/hormone rhythms in the long run. Just a thought!



That's a great idea thanks... I'm desperate I will try it  The crazy part is that he's in that very same living room with me at night for several hours with the bright light on... I think it's me putting the towel on the cage AND me leaving him alone he knows it's freak out time... I can start watching TV with the living room light off so he gets used to being in a dimmer room also.... but me leaving him alone is the biggest trigger of it all. He needs to have another bird buddy =(

EDIT: I could also start putting a towel to cover one panel on his cage during the day so he doesn't associate towel with "scary night time".


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I am no longer puzzled as to why my tiel sleeps such a high amount all day long, it's because he does not sleep at all at night!! I've never had a tiel who sleeps as much as mine does during the day. I woke up several times last night to pee (TMI? lol... I eat a TON of watermelon and water rich foods so that's the consequence) and he did NOT hear me as I silently walked to peek into his cage and every single time I looked into his cage he was standing with his crest straight up, his eyes wide open and a terrified look on his face with the other leg spread way up high with a death grip on the bars of the cage.
He stood in this terrified stance all night long. Look at my pics... the room is very bright and not scary at all! Yet, he KNOWS it's night time and goes into phobia mode.... even when I completely removed the towel.

I strongly feel he NEEDS another tiel with him. I would LOVE LOVE to own a GCC... I would keep them separated of course (and hope it works out ok) but at least he will still have another bird near him... and if that doesn't work... I then I plan to get eventually (when I can afford it because then it will cost THREE times as much to board when I have to leave town on business) get another tiel even though I really do not exactly want another tiel... but I feel Rascal needs a tiel buddy. It's insane how terrified he is at night. I just don't get it. Poor thing I feel really bad for him... he doesn't understand why I am abandoning him every night 

I had to make him not be able to see me laying in bed because then he just paced back and forth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I've decided I'm going to Petco later today to see if I can buy a tiny 10 inch travel cage... then I can place it in my bedroom and Rascal can sleep in the small travel cage right next to my bed on the nightstand. Why do I feel like I'm the only lunatic who is possibly going to be doing this?

I just feel too guilty, he is too terrified being by himself at night... he doesn't seem to sleep at all at night. If this works, it will only be temporary until I get second bird which will be in about 5 months.... but could this be a bad idea? Because then when I HAVE to leave him by himself at night he will be even more freaked out... so maybe doing this is not a good idea? He will be all alone next Tues night... I will be gone all night... driving down to Miami for only one day.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Zappy is exactly the same way as Rascal. He does not sleep at all if I am not with him at night and is prone to night frights without me (6 emergency vet visits in the last year). I bought him an aquarium to sleep in, and he hasn't gotten seriously injured since. He settles right down at night if we're going to sleep at the same time. It means that he's a bit more hormonal because he doesn't get 10 interrupted hours, but he sleeps throughout the day as well. I justify it because he does the same as Rascal is I'm not there. He doesn't sleep AT ALL.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

ZappyZapdos said:


> Zappy is exactly the same way as Rascal. He does not sleep at all if I am not with him at night and is prone to night frights without me (6 emergency vet visits in the last year). I bought him an aquarium to sleep in, and he hasn't gotten seriously injured since. He settles right down at night if we're going to sleep at the same time. It means that he's a bit more hormonal because he doesn't get 10 interrupted hours, but he sleeps throughout the day as well. I justify it because he does the same as Rascal is I'm not there. He doesn't sleep AT ALL.


Wow, that's crazy! 6 emergency vet visits? Yikes! Do you have only one tiel? Where do you keep your fisk tank.. does your tiel sleep in your bedroom?
I actually still have my 10 gallon fish tank. Maybe I should put the fish tank into my bedroom? Since I always have a tiny desklamp on in my bedroom because I'm afraid of the dark too LOL
... but I HOPE when I get a second bird that it will help calm my tiel, you think? I know rascal did not sleep at all last niht and I'm 99% positive this applies to all nights... no sleeping, not even a little bit. His cage was right next to my bedroom and I checked many times throughout the night... he didn't sleep at all I feel so bad for him  As usual, he has been sleeping like crazy entire day... no wonder he always seems exhausted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry to double post so much but at this point I almost feel I have no choice but to get a second tiel. I wold LOVE to get a GCC but it looks like I'm going to end up owning 3 birds (2 tiels and one GCC) because I feel terribly bad for my tiel all by himself at night... I have never seen a tiel this terrified all the time by itself at night. Do you think a GCC in the cage right next to his cage would help? I was going to try that first and if that doesn't help then I will have to get a second tiel so another bird can be right next to him in the same cage. I HOPE that works.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I keep a desk lamp on the floor so Zappy can see me in my bedroom. That way, the room is illuminated but not to the extent that we both can't sleep. I also have a night light right next to his aquarium. He also has music and a fan going in case there are any unexpected sounds (that's what typically triggers his frights). He's a single bird with anxiety issues (partially helped with AviCalm) and super intense separation anxiety.

I bought a table that rolls around and I put that right next to my bed so he can sleep in the aquarium right next to me. It's big enough that I can switch the aquarium out for his cage during the day and just roll him around my apartment so he can hang out with me. We do our flock call a few times once I turn out the light at night, and he keeps an eye on me for the first fifteen minutes or so, but I usually wake up to see him sleeping a few feet away. 

I would be REALLY careful about having Rascal sleep with a new bird, especially if it's sound that makes him freak out. My parents have a budgie, and I thought Zappy might like the company at night when I went to visit them last Christmas. I finally had to separate them. Every time the budgie moved at night, it set Zappy flailing around his cage. I only trust him to sleep with me in the room now. If the other bird has a night fright, Rascal is going to be set off as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm positive that is what my tiel has... major separation anxiety... big time. I have a 10 gallon fish tank... I just set it up in my room... below are 2 pics. I feel like a 10 gallon tank might be too big... maybe I can get a slightly smaller one? Do you have any toys in the tank? All I have is that wooden log for my tiel to sleep on which I need to replace because it's too hard to clean.

I really need to buy a small table with wheels so I can easily just wheel his fish tank bed around every day. LOL... ok this is really sad.... but I'm up for anything that works!

You nailed my fear on the head... I'm concerned if I ever had a GCC cage one inch away from his cage he might freak out whenever the GCC moves at night... it seems as if another tiel inside the same cage right next to him might work better... or it might also send him into a manic episode if the other tiel moves. In the interim, I'll give this a shot... having him literally 2 feet away from me as I'm in bed. I'm also putting him in the tank today as I play on my phone in bed today just so he get's used to be in the tank in my room. Hope it works!  It's a good thing that I'm freaked out about being in the dark myself LOL... so I always have a small desklamp light on in my room as nightlights are not bright enough.
I have lost count how many times he has gotten night fright... but I didn't even realize how bad it was considering the fact he doesn't sleep at all at night... that is not good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I forgot to ask can you hear the radio when it is on for your tiel? I can't sleep well if I hear the TV on but I could sleep if the radio was turned on extremely low volume I will have to try


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Yep, Zappy wasn't sleeping either, and I couldn't understand why he was always so tired during the day. It will take a little while for Rascal to get comfortable. I made sure to put a bunch of millet in the tank for the first week or so when Zap was getting used to it. He came to associate happy millet time with being in his aquarium. Now he just gets pellets, and he likes foraging for those while I'm reading before bed and letting him get settled. Whenever the tank comes out now, Zappy starts singing Indiana Jones because he's so excited for bedtime.

I tried to attach a picture of his table and a couple of his aquarium. I just switch the cage and the aquarium out on the table when it's bedtime or when he is especially anxious. I bought the table for about $20 at Ikea.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Just saw your other message. I made a CD of sleep music I bought off Amazon and have it play throughout the night. I HATE having music on at night, but I learned to live with it for Zap. Now we're both used to it (and having the fan on for an extra noise buffer). At first, I had it pretty loud (Zap usually has night frights because the neighbors upstairs are very loud in the middle of the night). I have gradually been working on turning it down, but it has worked miracles for him. He doesn't even react to whatever nonsense they get up to at 2 AM (even though it wakes me up sometimes) because the music both drowns them out and desensitizes him to sound.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

ZappyZapdos said:


> Just saw your other message. I made a CD of sleep music I bought off Amazon and have it play throughout the night. I HATE having music on at night, but I learned to live with it for Zap. Now we're both used to it (and having the fan on for an extra noise buffer). At first, I had it pretty loud (Zap usually has night frights because the neighbors upstairs are very loud in the middle of the night). I have gradually been working on turning it down, but it has worked miracles for him. He doesn't even react to whatever nonsense they get up to at 2 AM (even though it wakes me up sometimes) because the music both drowns them out and desensitizes him to sound.


I put some millet into the fish tank =) I'll make sure he only gets millet in that fish tank from now on. That's really cool how you managed to suspend a perch inside the tank. I'm going to do the same. I will check out some "sleep music" and see how things go... thanks for the pointers!  I will report in the morning how it goes... curious if I can catch him finally actually sleeping at night.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I took some measurements and cut a perch down so I could very tightly wedge it in there. You don't want the perch to be too high because of the night frights. If it's too high then Rascal might be able to wedge himself under it and hurt himself. That's what Zap used to do when I let him sleep in his cage. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes! Like I said, he might be a little anxious the first few nights because it's a new experience, but he'll get used to it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

This is an absolute nightmare. I don't think having the fish tank in my bedroom is going to work because he just paces back and forth in the tank along with flock calling trying to desperately get out of the fish tank to come to me. I will upload video tomorrow of what he's doing.

This is starting to become crazy. I waited a solid 30 long minutes for him to hopefully maybe calm down but he just paced (he ran vert fast) back and forth in the fish tank over and over and over again. If he's see's me he will ALWAYS be freaking out trying to get to me... but if I cover it partially so he can no longer see me then that defeats of having him in my bedroom in the first place.

Now I am starting to get aggravated with this... it's crazy.... did you tiel do this? Do I just let him wear himself out and eventually he will STOP freaking out in the fish tank and STOP pacing back and forth? He KNOWS it's dark outside which is why he's freaking out as he has been in that fish tan many times before and was just fine. Arrrggghhhh!

EDIT: I'm going to try pulling his travel cage into my bedroom now as hopefully he might be more comfortable in that....


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, Zappy did exactly that. It was a process to get him used to it. It may be that for the first few days you have to gradually get him to spend more and more time in it. If I'm remembering right, I eventually started making him spend hours in it during the day and then he got so used to it that he had no problem during the night.

It does take time. Maybe start off with it for about half an hour or an hour tonight and gradually work up to the whole night. Are you in there with him?


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I want to add that I was also super frustrated at first. I remember being in tears because he was so frantic for the first few days. My vet encouraged me, though, because there have literally been NO injuries since he started sleeping in the tank. You just have to give it time. It's okay if he doesn't accept it at first. I think I lay on the bed singing to Zappy for an hour straight that first day he was in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

The funny thing is that he's in that fish tank often during the day as he's usually in the fish tank in the kitchen with me when I'm cooking 

... I ended up moving his little 17 inch travel cage (he prefers this tiny cage at night over the “scary” HUGE massive other cage he has). I moved his travel cage into my bedroom (to the foot of my bed) as after seeing him pacing for over half an hour in the fish tank I gave up... here are 2 videos. He was soooooo much more comfortable in his travel cage... after a few minutes in his travel cage I heard him grinding his beak for several minutes! It was the most beautiful sound LOL This must have meant he was content/comfortable? ... except I don't think he slept at all last night because I woke up many times last night and NEVER, not even once, did he have his face buried in his back which is how he always sleeps during the day.

I should have put the cage closer to my bedside rather than at the foot of my bed because I couldn't tell if he was sleeping or not (I could not see him well enough). I liked having him in my room though.

I'm not sure if I should just allow him to sleep in his travel cage in my bedroom or keep trying to use fish tank? As he was so much more comfortable in his travel cage… so now I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth trying to use the fish tank? I am definitely putting him next to my bed tonight (where I can see him better) because I’m dying of curiosity to see if he’s actually sleeping or not! 

Video of fish tank pacing (ignore me constantly saying "oh my god"... watching him pace nonstop got really annoying. LOL:
https://youtu.be/wL2wiSlpqbk

Video of him more relaxed in travel cage:
https://youtu.be/PZqi0_DMouM


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There are lots of people who use a smaller cage as a sleep cage for their birds so that's definitely an idea. Whichever way will get him to sleep at night is the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> There are lots of people who use a smaller cage as a sleep cage for their birds so that's definitely an idea. Whichever way will get him to sleep at night is the way to go.


Yeah I think it looks like it's going to be best to simply have his small 17 inch travel cage in my bedroom every night rather than the fish tank. I don't see any benefit to him being in a fish tank instead... because if he gets night fright I will be right there to stop him super fast. Maybe it would be less likely for him to get injured in fish tank if he gets night fright episode?

It was so awesome to hear him grinding his beak for several minutes... this must mean he was comfortable? He also also VERY VERY different last night... he didn't freak out on me when I put him in his travel cage like he normally would every single night. He didn't realize it was "sleepy time" since he was in new location suddenly, that's why LOL.... because he's always slept in that small travel cage (that's the cage he almost died in, yikes... because that woman watching him didn't stop him from continuing to thrash around at all when he was having an episode). I will be able to quickly stop him, but will make sure to NOT grab ahold of his tail next this happens, oops!

I cannot wait for the day when I see him sleeping with his head buried... since he NEVER did this last night it's VERY clear he's still uneasy/scared all night... but sure it's comforting to him that he's next to me, especially when I heard that beak grinding


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

Actually, I'm not even sure how the best way to calm him when he thrashing around having a night fright episode... because if I turn on the lights and open the cage door he will fly out at full speed and continue to fly full speed violently thrashing and flying into walls and into everything. He hit the walls so hard he kept falling to the ground. I was thinking he was about to break his neck any second!

This is why I grabbed his tail when it happened recently I was trying to grasp ahold of him so I could calm him but when he's thrashing so fast it's nearly impossible to get ahold of him.... guess I will have to try to grab ahold of his body next time somehow... I just cannot let him fly out of the cage and if I leave him in cage he will continue to violently thrash and thrash around in the cage and that is EXACTLY what caused his life threatening injuries last time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The tank would make it so he can't seriously hurt himself, which is probably why it was suggested. There's really nothing to bang into and it's not enough space to build up much speed. Just a thought.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, that's exactly why I suggested it. Zap can't build up enough speed to get himself hurt in there and I can just wait for him to calm down instead of feeling like I need to reach in and stop him from hurting himself. There are no bars in the tank, and Zap usually gets hurt when he sticks his wings through his cage bars and yanks.

Honestly, it doesn't matter that you're right there to stop the night fright. When Zap had his last night fright (where he was literally sitting in a pool of blood) I was right next to him and asleep myself. I immediately turned on the light and reached in to grab him, but he was already literally bleeding out in my hands. I know watching Rascal freak out is hard (trust me; I cried every night for a week straight waiting for Zap to get used to sleeping in the tank), but it will be so worth it. Like I said, Zappy loves his tank now. I don't know if Rascal has any sort of obsessions, but I literally surround Zap's tank with socks because he loves fabric. That way, even though they are outside the cage, he feels like he has some of his sock buddies with him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Are you positive he cannot hurt himself if he's trashing around violently in the tank? As he thrashes for several minutes if nobody stops him I fear he will break his neck or break sonething by slamming so hard into the top and sides of the glass tank?
I will have to keep trying to use the tank and just let him pace back and forth until hopefully he gives up. These night frights are really scary, it's a serious thing they can so easily injure or even kill themselves. It sucks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

I feel like a 10 gallon fish tank is way too large? I'm going to try to get an 8 gallon or a smaller one because that tank seems ridiculously large considering all he is doing in it is hopefully sleeping. That way he will have even less room to build any momentum.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I think Zappy knocked a blood feather a little one time, but he seems to be completely unable to break any of them. A couple of times, feathers that have fully grown in have fallen out during a fright. The fact that he sleeps with me helps because I intervene quickly. He doesn't seem to be able to escape the aquarium without my help (because it's too tall and he can't get any momentum). After I turn on the light, he typically calms down, but I'm able to grab him pretty easily if he doesn't. 

Before I got the aquarium, bed time was always so stressful for me because I was waiting for him to get randomly frightened. I feel like you being with Rascal when he goes to sleep might have a huge impact once he gets over the weirdness of sleeping in a new environment. Just keep giving him millet so he associates the tank with good things. Give him more time in it during the day and put fun things in there during the day so he associates it with good times. 

Oh! When I first started with the aquarium, it took a lot of light to keep him calm. At first, we had 3 night lights and the desk lamp. Now we're down to 1 night light and the lamp. Maybe if you illuminate the room more at first, it'll help? It was literally almost like daytime in there for a while with Zap.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been watching this thread with interest. Yaaay for the travel cage seeming to work


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't get him out if he's trashing. My girl buttercup had a bad fright one day and I opened the cage because I was half asleep and not thinking properly. The second the door was even open a crack she flew out full speed and smashed right into a wall. Nearly broke her neck. Blood all over the wall. She then started showing signs of psittacosis because she obviously had been exposed to it in her earlier life and the stress bought it out in her. She still clicks when she breaths from damage to her air sacs. So, yeah, never ever open the cage if they're having a fright. Talk to them, turn on the light, stay with them and wait until they calm down before you open the cage. Even if they don't fly into a wall, the trashing his hard to control and you can hurt them trying to restrain them. 
Also id like to add that getting another bird likely won't solve the problem. He's more likely to just set the other bird off into a night fright too. Buttercup wasn't actually even the bird that originally had the fright. Darla is the jumpy one and she had a fright, which set buttercup off too, and then poor buttercup ended up the one hurt. Darlas lived with 2 birds now and the frights never stopped, she just always got them riled up too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The smaller tank might be better. The idea is that the less room there is, the less likely he is to do any serious damage because he can't build up the momentum required to injure himself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Last night was very rough! He did not sleep, not even for a second. He kept prancing back and forth for such long time I was forced to cover half the tank so he couldn't see me as clearly and then he finally topped prancing.... as he was prancing he kept constantly banging and beak against the glass walls and it was quite loud!

I laid in bed yesterday during the daytime to read emails on my phone but all he did was prance back and forth for almost 30 minutes straight!

I really much prefers his small travel cage but it's not safe unfortunately... he almost died from that cage last year.... so I'm not giving up on the fish tank. I'm heading to Petco this morning to buy a smaller tank.

Are you positive the prancing back and forth completely stopped for Zappy? At his point that stopping feels very hopeless! ... because when he wants OUT of the tank he prances nonstop for hours! Only way to stop it is to cover tank so he cannot see me... so I think for the time being I have to keep covering a portion of the tank so he doesn't see me? This is the ONLY thing that stops the prancing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm also starting to believe when I get a second bird the second bird will not be able to be near my tiel at night unfortunately.... but my second bird will not be as mental as my tiel, hopefully and can sleep without killing itself :wacko: LOL

Rascal is very tired today... he has yawned several times, gee, I wonder why.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

I stuck my head inside the tank to see what it feels like (I know, I'm weird... I was trying to see what it feels like for my tiel in there)... it felt very claustrophobic or echo like... it FEELS like my head was inside a container of some sort. Hopefully it won't get even more "stuffy" when I get the smaller tank... it just felt very "weird" in there.

EDIT: Just bought a smaller 5.5 gallon glass tank and it's too small! He cannot even turn around in it comfortably. Looks like I'll be keeping the 10 gallon one unless I can get an 8 gallon one.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I am absolutely positive. Zappy loves to sleep in the tank now. It'll just take time. If he's like Zappy then Rascal is pretty set in his ways. Like I said it took over a week for me to get Zappy (reluctantly) used to it. He literally does a happy dance when I get his tank ready for him now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

ZappyZapdos said:


> I am absolutely positive. Zappy loves to sleep in the tank now. It'll just take time. If he's like Zappy then Rascal is pretty set in his ways. Like I said it took over a week for me to get Zappy (reluctantly) used to it. He literally does a happy dance when I get his tank ready for him now.


OMG, last night was a THOUSAND times WORSE than the first night!!! I put headphones on because he kept CONSTANTLY banging the glass with his beak as he was pacing back and forth running back and forth in the tank for HOURS and it was extremely annoying because it was nonstop for hours!!! He would NOT stop. I was forced to cover all 4 sides of the tank and put him in the living room (that's when he started flock calling like crazy because he KNEW he was no longer in bedroom with me)... I left of the top uncovered so he could get fresh air. Even when I covered all 4 side of the tank so he could no longer see me he as STILL ballistic trying to get out.

Are you 100% POSITIVE your tiel was doing this?? Do you cover the fish tank or just leave the entire thing uncovered at first and how about now? ... but I'm really wondering if your tiel was really this BAD?... as he will NOT stop... he is making so much noise in the tank I was forced to move him into another room so I could finally go to sleep before losing my mind.

Couldn't I just get a tiny cage made of these wires instead? As he cannot get his wings stuck in those wires and he would be much more comfortable. 

I decided it is not safe to leave him home alone all night, so he's staying in a hotel with me tomorrow night since I have to leave town for one day. How about using a tiny cage with the below type of wires? With smaller holes of course... those are too big....


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

That cage might work, but I don't have any experience with it. I cover 3/4th of the top of Zap's tank and the entire side that he sleeps on. It's like a little cocoon. 

I think it's good that you're not giving in. If you do, then that reinforces his behavior. He'll then know that if he freaks out enough then you'll pay attention to him or get him out of the tank. It's probably a much harder transition because it sounds like everything is different for Rascal. Zappy was used to sleeping in my room, and he was used to me being around when he slept. The only real changes he had to get used to were me being in the room for the duration of his sleep time and the tank itself. Rascal doesn't understand that night is the time for him to sleep or that you are going to be there and not leave him. That's a lot of change. It's just going to take time. I'll take a picture of Zap's nighttime set-up tonight and post it tomorrow so you can see what I do. 

Question: are you going to sleep yourself when Rascal is or are you doing work in there when he's supposed to sleep? In other words, are things a little bit darker and quiet in there so he understands that it's bedtime?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

ZappyZapdos,

You made a good point and I finally figured that out last night! Last night during the first solid 30 minutes were a nightmare (it was starting to become a repeat of the night before)... I then realized maybe there is too much light on in my bedroom.... so I turned the desklamp light off in my bedroom and viola! It worked! The second that light got turned off the frantic pacing completely stopped and then I heard him start hissing many times. That's when he finally understood it is "sleepy time" and it worked!

The squashed himself into the corner (using the towel on that side of the tank as a cocoon) and stood in that very same corner the ENTIRE night with his eyes so wide open they were about to pop out and his crest sticking straight up on his head... so he didn't sleep at all last night but at least I finally did LOL

My bedroom was still quite light... but slightly dark enough so that he finally understands it is bed time.... so I would say last night was a success... he was in my bedroom all night 

EDIT: I usually always have the bedrom darker and I watch youtube videos in bed for about 10 min before going to sleep... otherwise I don't do any work in there... I will make sure to do things so he understands it is bedtime from now on as it worked


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

... but I'm curious if you have your bedroom lighter than my bedroom? I cannot see my tiel ever being happy about bed time LOL... bed time is his worst nightmare  He won't even go near the millet I have in there... curious to see how this new arrangement evolves. His eyes were so wide open the entire night I don't even think he blinked LOL. Poor thing. His fish tank was right next to my bedside almost touching my mattress one foot away.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

YAY! It sounds like you're making definite progress!!! 

When Zappy goes to bed, we have a very consistent routine that helps him calm down. I read for about fifteen minutes and let him chill out/fill up on a treat. Then I say "you ready?" He wolf whistles. Then I tell him goodnight and that I love him. Only then do I turn out the light. Then he does some wolf whistles, which I answer, letting him know that I'm there with him. THEN, he crunches his beak and settles down. For the first 30 minutes, though, his eyes are wide open watching me to make sure I don't leave.

It might help to start a routine like that. You have to remember that Rascal doesn't associate nighttime with sleeping at all because he hasn't slept then for years. It's going to be a learning experience for him. You have to break the associations that he has relied on for years. 

One thing that I did is place a night light directly next to Zappy's cage. That way, he can see everything directly around him. I then placed a desk lamp on the floor on the other side of the room, blocked by my bed. It's not super bright, but he can see everything in the room. 

I'll attach some really crappy pictures that I took with my phone to show you how I cover the tank. I also place it on a box to elevate the tank. He gets freaked out if it's not high enough. I also have the stereo directly next to the tank to block out noise. His tank is right next to where I sleep. I've found that he does not like to be at the foot of my bed because of feet moving at night. I also made sure to situate him so he has walls around him. He gets nervous if there are open spaces. When I visited my parents a few months ago, I placed his tank so he couldn't have his back to the wall. It was exactly like the night you described with Rascal. He was nervous until he could see everything in the room and feel safe from behind.

I'm glad things are going better! I'm sure things are really going to start to improve soon enough.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the pics! Is your tank a 10 gallon? As it looks smaller than my 10 gallon tank. I like the size tank you are using... I'm going to try using my smaller 5.5 gallon tank but I wish I could get an 8 gallon.... but I could swear your tank is smaller than 10 gallon? It's difficult to tell.

Great news though... I think I am seeing progress with my tiel, for the first time ever, he had his head buried (tucked) in his back feathers when he was in the tank!  So I'm guessing he also did this in the middle of the night and maybe actually slept! I stayed at home last night, Rascal was with me during the day at the hotel but the hotel was crap so we drove back home.... he had a VERY long day yesterday LOL (4 hour drive we took)... so he was exhausted... I had that working on my side hehe.

I placed a rock (looks like a small log) in the tank which he sleeps on in the corner of the tank. I've gotta get a perch in there instead... he's sleeping on a rock like a frog. I bought a bird and now I've suddenly ended up with a reptile of some sort


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

You know what's so funny is that normally he is ALWAYS so super happy in the mornings he immediately starts chuckling and we do this whole signing routine every single morning... but ever since he has been having to sleep in the fish tank past few nights... he does not sing at all anymore... not even during the day... it is soooo strange.

This alone is proof that there is such a thing as "waking up on the wrong side of bed". LOL... poor thing. I cannot wait until he starts being his normal self... this whole fish tank ordeal has got him "messed up" at least for the time being... sensitive little creature he is.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Haha sounds like he's a little grumpy! Zap wasn't the happiest either for awhile. Bedtime is his favorite time now, though! He thinks finding the pellets I scatter around the floor of the tank is THE game to play. For the first few weeks, he would try to fly away and I would have to physically cup him in order to get him in the tank. Now he hops rights in and starts singing.

Rascal will adjust and you will be so much less stressed. Zap hasn't had a night fright (at least not one with any sort of injury) since JULY! He literally used to have them twice a month. I literally had to dump an entire bowl of cornstarch on him last time to keep him from bleeding out because he broke so many feathers. To me, even if Zap is a little bit less happy, the lack of vet trips is worth it. The vet was going to put my baby on anti-psychotic medication, and she said it would have literally made him a zombie. She verbatim told me that he would never sing again once he was on this medication but that he was too anxious to trust in a cage at night. The tank has saved Zap's life...literally.

As for the tank, it is indeed 10 gallons. Zap is a big 'tiel. He weighs 125 grams, so maybe that's why it looks smaller? Plus, it may seem like Rascal has a ton of room without his tail. Here is the link for the one I bought: I had to buy it in the store (either Petco or Petsmart) because it is not available online:

http://www.tetra-fish.com/Fauna/Pro...c-reptile-aquarium-starter-kit-10-gallon.aspx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2015)

It's a good thing you didn't put him on those meds. I am NOT a fan of big pharmas and their incredibly dangerous/toxic drugs!! I FIRED all of my western medicine practicing MDs... all they know is how to push toxic drugs rather than addressing the underlying cause. I am now patient of Dr John McDougall... LOVE him! =) My MS and Hashimotos is in full remission... No toxic big pharma drugs!

I have great news... Rascal slept last night and he actually slept with his head tucked behind him buried face into his feathers. Below is pic  I had to turn TV off because TV was driving me crazy. I always try to put him in tank and hope he eats the millet in the tank for a few minutes before I dim the lights for bed time... but he hasn't even so much as touched the millet in the tank yet.

... but he also sang this morning, bobbed his head up n' down and chuckled... he seemed much happier this morning than yesterday 

Here is is sleeping like a baby in the fish tank sitting on his little perch rock:


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

AWWW! How cute! Looks and sounds like real progress! Yeah, Zap definitely can't sleep with the TV on. I just leave music on for him.

I'm glad to hear he's really starting to adjust! Keep me updated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2015)

Things have greatly improved! He barely paced back and forth in the tank last night at all... he looked super nervous for the first few minutes and was looking all around in the tank standing on his tippy toes and swaying back and forth... then he chilled out and realized it is sleepy time. He slept last night with his nose buried in this feathers. Last night was even better than before.... so things have been improving every night!

Looks like the fish tank is going to work out just fine 

I really like having him in my bedroom... I like being able to watch him sleep. He is less than one foot away from my bedside =) I always say hello to him when I get up to pee in the middle of the night which is often LOL.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome progress! Sounds like he's starting to become accustomed to it! HAHA, isn't it funny seeing them at night. Whenever I get up in the middle of the night, Zap makes kissy noises and tells me "hi!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

LOL... my tiel just HISSES at me like a ticked off snake! :blink: =)

I feel so much less guilty now at night seeing that he's never alone at night anymore. I used to dread night time.... as much as my tiel! Also used to always worry when the next night fright episode would happen. He used to be HORRIBLE at night when he knew it was bed time... he is much more pleasant now.

I plan to get baby GCC and hopefully I won't be dealing with night fright issues with the GCC from what I hear they are not as prone to night frights.. so the GCC will be on his own sleeping inside whatever it is GCCs prefer to sleep in


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> LOL... my tiel just HISSES at me like a ticked off snake! :blink: =)
> 
> I feel so much less guilty now at night seeing that he's never alone at night anymore. I used to dread night time.... as much as my tiel! Also used to always worry when the next night fright episode would happen. He used to be HORRIBLE at night when he knew it was bed time... he is much more pleasant now.
> 
> I plan to get baby GCC and hopefully I won't be dealing with night fright issues with the GCC from what I hear they are not as prone to night frights.. so the GCC will be on his own sleeping inside whatever it is GCCs prefer to sleep in


I have budgies, tiels, a green cheek and a parrotlet, only the tiels and the budgies ever get night frights, rarely do the ggc and the p'let react. They look at the others like they are nuts...lol However since I leave a night light on I rarely get a fright from the budgies and tiels either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I have budgies, tiels, a green cheek and a parrotlet, only the tiels and the budgies ever get night frights, rarely do the ggc and the p'let react. They look at the others like they are nuts...lol However since I leave a night light on I rarely get a fright from the budgies and tiels either.


You are lucky, my tiel gets night fright episodes even when the living room light is left on, but his sleep problems have been resolved as the fish tank next my bed is working great!  
... but I am super excited to get a normal just weaned GCC in about 5 months from now. I don't think I will be putting the GCC in a fish tank at night though, LOL... as it won't need it. Does your GCC sleep in one of those sleeping huts?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> You are lucky, my tiel gets night fright episodes even when the living room light is left on, but his sleep problems have been resolved as the fish tank next my bed is working great!
> ... but I am super excited to get a normal just weaned GCC in about 5 months from now. I don't think I will be putting the GCC in a fish tank at night though, LOL... as it won't need it. Does your GCC sleep in one of those sleeping huts?


No I did buy one years ago, but none of my birds have ever liked them. I would advise caution with them as many people have had troubles with their birds chewing and getting tangled in them. They also can make birds hormonal as they see it as a nesting site. You can buy cardboard tubes for rodents and attach to the cage for a safer alternative. My bird has a chunky plastic chain that she drapes across her back and tucks under her wing to sleep... She's a goofball!


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Juliet said:


> You are lucky, my tiel gets night fright episodes even when the living room light is left on, but his sleep problems have been resolved as the fish tank next my bed is working great!
> ... but I am super excited to get a normal just weaned GCC in about 5 months from now. I don't think I will be putting the GCC in a fish tank at night though, LOL... as it won't need it. Does your GCC sleep in one of those sleeping huts?


I'm so glad things are working out so well!  Like I've said, the tank was the best decision I ever made. Night time used to be high stress time. Now, it's just a time where Zap and I both can relax.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

ParrotletsRock said:


> No I did buy one years ago, but none of my birds have ever liked them. I would advise caution with them as many people have had troubles with their birds chewing and getting tangled in them. They also can make birds hormonal as they see it as a nesting site. You can buy cardboard tubes for rodents and attach to the cage for a safer alternative. My bird has a chunky plastic chain that she drapes across her back and tucks under her wing to sleep... She's a goofball!


I know what you mean... after I read the REALLY scary info in this link I got turned off towards sleeping huts for birds: http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/dangerous-parrot-accessories/

... so I was going to get one of those tubes you are using as a safe alternative


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

ZappyZapdos said:


> I'm so glad things are working out so well!  Like I've said, the tank was the best decision I ever made. Night time used to be high stress time. Now, it's just a time where Zap and I both can relax.


I am loving the fish tank in my bedroom... OMG and last night was the best! LOL... he did NOT pace at all (I was surprised)... not even a little bit... now that's crazy 

He still HATES the tank but he'll continue to get more and more used to it. Thanks for your help... it' funny to see someone else with a "special needs"" bird LOL


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> I know what you mean... after I read the REALLY scary info in this link I got turned off towards sleeping huts for birds: http://www.birdtricks.com/blog/dangerous-parrot-accessories/
> 
> ... so I was going to get one of those tubes you are using as a safe alternative


I actually don't have a tube, I just know they are a safe alternative for people who's birds like to sleep inside something... Mine just drapes stuff across her back...lol she's a weirdo.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Juliet said:


> I am loving the fish tank in my bedroom... OMG and last night was the best! LOL... he did NOT pace at all (I was surprised)... not even a little bit... now that's crazy
> 
> He still HATES the tank but he'll continue to get more and more used to it. Thanks for your help... it' funny to see someone else with a "special needs"" bird LOL


Yep, that's the progression. Zap grudgingly started getting in the tank despite his hatred. Then he started sleeping well. Then realized that tank=millet. And now he just starts singing at the sight of it. I'm glad Rascal isn't pacing anymore. Trust me, it'll be such a source of relief if/when he has his next night fright and you don't have to worry about him seriously injuring himself.

Glad I could help! We special needs bird mommies need to stick together.


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank goodness for this post because I did a similar thing, I was checking my nesting hens and suddenly one flew up at me and I grabbed her to stop her and managed to catch her tail feathers, she flew back into the aviary and I was left with her tail feathers in my hand. Now I feel a little bit better. 

Regards 
Lee


----------



## breannaangus (Feb 15, 2014)

Totoro was the same way when she was little (well, not quite that bad but she had a night fright every week or two weeks at the start). I don't ever cover her whole cage, just the top and most of the back but it's more for warmth than anything. I have a night light plugged in behind her cage (her cage is on a stand) so that she has some ambient light in parts of her cage. I've also spent a lot of time with her teasing her with things she is scared of (pushing her boundries) during the day and as she's gotten older, though she's still a big chicken, she is pretty much un-phased by noises at night (even some loud ones) when she used to fly into a night fright if my mom dropped a small object upstairs. She hasn't had a single night fright in a little over a year now (she's 2). Give him time and be patient. A nightlight is probably a really good start and just spend some time during the day desensitizing him to some "scary" sounds and movements. Obviously you know him better though so use your own best judgement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

My tiel is almost 4 yrs old. The situation I am facing and what ZappyZapdos here is facing is not normal cases of night fright... it's where it becomes life threatening.

My tiel MUST sleep in a fish tank at night for his safety for the rest of his life. He nearly died, literally, last year and I was stuck with a $5,000+ vet bill (insane!! I know). It is a miracle he survived.

Even with the living room left on he still gets night fright episodes regardless if the cage is covered or not. I am very happy I have FINALLY found a solution that works great and will hopefully prevent him from future serious life threatening injuries caused by night frights.

My tiel cannot be left in a cage at night unfortunately... it is simply too dangerous. Even when I board him at the vet when I have to leave town for a few days he is kept in an incubator there.

I had have many tiels many years ago and this is the first tiel I have ever had this problem with... it's crazy.... but I have found solution now so it's all good


----------

